# Rifle Build



## stevetarget (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is a custom rifle I put together last week.  I started with a old Remington 700. I installed a match grade 7mm SS barrel. I trued the receiver and the bolt and added a Hogue stock and Timney trigger. I tried to take pics of all the steps involved but sometimes I got ahead of the camera and forgot to take a pic. The sideshow program would not allow all the slides in one show so there is a part one and two. If you put your cursor over the picture you can stop and start the slides. 



http://<div style="width:640px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w186.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w186.photobucket.com/albums/x23/stevetarget/Daystate/rifle build 1/6b53cf00.pbw" height="480" width="640"></div>



 Here is the 2nd part. You might have to refresh the page to get the slide show to run from the beginning.

<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w186.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w186.photobucket.com/albums/x23/stevetarget/Daystate/rifle build 1/37ddd0be.pbw" height="360" width="480"></div>


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jul 5, 2008)

Fine job! You are an accomplished gunsmith!


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice job.  Wish I had the equipment that you have!  Are you a professional or a just a hobbiest?  Either way, it is clear that you know what you are doing. 

AE


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice. How does she shot?


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, I expect the gun to shoot good but I won't have time to go to the range until after the holidays. The gun is for sale so I don't want to shoot it too much.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's my 2 TNT custom guns. They are sweet and shoot superbly! Ones a .280 and the other a 7mm 08. I'd have to say Steve "TNT Custom Guns" is the most particular person I've ever known when it comes to detail and doing something absolutely right. Proof is in the pudding, you ought to try one of these guns, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Jason280 (Jul 7, 2008)

Steve,

Email sent with a couple questions.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahhhh, come on Steve, go shoot it first, then that way you might not have to go to the problem of selling it if it shoots tooooo good


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 7, 2008)

*280*



Larry Rooks said:


> Ahhhh, come on Steve, go shoot it first, then that way you might not have to go to the problem of selling it if it shoots tooooo good



 Larry, I always did want to hunt with a 280 maybe I wont tell anyone its for sale yet. I got a notice from my distributor that my ammo was on back order so I will have to wait awhile to shoot it anyway.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work Steve!  I love to see these "projects in pictures."

If you don't mind me asking, how much do you charge to rebarrel an action?  You can PM me if you don't want to post it for all to see.


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 8, 2008)

Ball park price is ~$500 but there are some options. I PM'ed you more details.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Jul 21, 2008)

Where's the target pictures? After talking with you last night it's a shooter for sure! Get out the camera......


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 21, 2008)

*target pic*

I finally had a chance to shoot the rifle for groups yesterday. I  broke the barrel in last week. I shot two 5 shot groups into <.75 inches. The group pictured is three shots using 139gr Horandy SST bullets over 53 gr. of IMR 4350.


----------



## LKennamer (Jul 21, 2008)

*That's cool!*

Beautiful work and thanks for the education on how it's done!


----------



## va longbeard (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys those are some great looking rifles and in my favorite calibers.  

I have a 7mm 08 I have someone building now and am thinking about the Shillen barrel.  

What contours are on the rifles in the photos?  

I also have a 280 rem which has been my go to gun for 20 years I am thinking about customizing.  

How do you like those Hougue stocks?

I just got the HS Precision for the 7mm 08 but may want to look at that Hougue for my next project.


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 7, 2008)

One of the rifles is a #3 contour and the other is a 5 if I remember correctly. I like the Hogue stocks a lot. They are non slip and have a great feel to them. The full bed stock is great for ease of action mounting. No extra bedding work is  needed.


----------



## returntoarchery (Aug 8, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> I finally had a chance to shoot the rifle for groups yesterday. I  broke the barrel in last week. I shot two 5 shot groups into <.75 inches. The group pictured is three shots using 139gr Horandy SST bullets over 53 gr. of IMR 4350.



Nice.


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 8, 2008)

*Your rifle looks like it shoots GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!*

When are you building my rifle???? 

Seriously, do you build and sell rifles like that for those of us that aren't as talented, skilled and equipped to build them? 

If so, do you have a price list?


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 8, 2008)

I would be glad to build you a rifle. PM sent too.


----------

